# I'm still a beginner! PICS of my humble MAC Collection



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a very tiny MAC collection, because everything in Spain is so damn expensive I have to buy all my stuff from you, girls!

I guess I'm not doing too bad though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## angela (Aug 3, 2005)

its an AWSOME start! love the pigments! thanks for lableing them! i definitly have my eye on shimmermoss! =]


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 25, 2005)

*Update!*

Still small, but slowly adding more things...


----------



## Tira-Misu (Sep 25, 2005)

Its a wonderful collection!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tira-Misu* 
_Its a wonderful collection!_

 

Thanks! I need some lip stuff now, I will get something when I go to Birmingham or Manchester I think!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 25, 2005)

u have some GREAT colors in your collection! it'll grwo once u get to the UK!!


----------



## xiahe (Sep 26, 2005)

=D you have a great start on your collection.

Unlike me.  ^^;  All I have are Parrot and Swish e/s, a 266 brush, and some Blacktrack f/l.


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

oohh you have endless love! Nice!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Still small, but slowly adding more things...




_

 
What are the two shadows that are still in their packaging?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_What are the two shadows that are still in their packaging? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lustreleaf and Nylon! Just got them about a week ago


----------



## angelwings (Oct 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Lustreleaf and Nylon! Just got them about a week ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

pretty


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

you certainly have about as much as i do. =]
i'm going to start buying from these lovely ladies. i cant get to my mac counter all the time. with gas going up so high. forget it!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 6, 2005)

Aaaww I know, the trips to MAC counters are expensive too! My nearest one right now is about 1 hour and a half from me in train


----------



## Riet (Oct 6, 2005)

green olive!
yummy!


----------



## user4 (Dec 9, 2005)

the two full size pigments... are those vanilla and golden olive??? hehe, those r the only full ones i have n they look alike... hehe


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 9, 2005)

oh, your collection looks like mine!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 16, 2005)

My collection has grown a little!!






The full size pigments are Pink Opal and Golden Olive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, just for fun... My non-MAC makeup. Mostly spanish brands (including Sensilis, I worked as a makeup artist for them)

















I have lots more stuff in my house in Spain, but when I moved to the UK I couldnt bring it all with me


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 18, 2005)

Lots of good stuff!


----------



## umademesmyle (Dec 28, 2005)

lovely!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## peike (Jan 13, 2006)

loving your greens


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 27, 2006)

It's slowly growing!


----------



## Lisheous (Jan 27, 2006)

Great collection you have way more than me, I'm still building mines.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks! It will grow sloooooooooowly!


----------



## ilsa (Feb 19, 2006)

niña, vaya como ha crecido tu colección


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

fabulous collection so far girlie!


----------



## user2 (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice collection!

Is that a little corphin where you keep your pigment samples in?


----------



## RhondaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

very nice stash


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 19, 2006)

Very looovely... if you need any CP's you know you can PM me =)


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 21, 2008)

Time for an update!!!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 21, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!!  I love seeing how it has grown over the years!!  All of those pigments and beautiful quads are just drool worthy!!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED!! PICS of my humble MAC Collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_everything in Spain is so damn expensive_

 
I really know what you feel and besides expensive we always receive the collections so late. Nice collection, by the way!


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2008)

love the traincase!!


----------



## anaibb (Mar 23, 2008)

Great collection!!!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely beginning!!!!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow... your collection exploded in size! It's really cool watching it grow through the years.


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 24, 2008)

Its amazing how quickly they grow! 

Very nice stash!!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 24, 2008)

Great Collection!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 24, 2008)

wow! i spy some biocura and deliplus


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 8, 2008)

nice collection! i loved seeing ur collection grow over the years


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

You have a great collection!


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

You have more than me! Love the pics!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 22, 2009)

Oh my, how my collection has grown!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check out my current stash!

YouTube - * My makeup Kit*


----------



## buddhy (May 22, 2009)

Wow, I'm loving seeing the pictures through from the beginning up until now. Nice work!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (May 25, 2009)

You've got more than I do!  But I'm a poor high schooler, so thats my excuse.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 2, 2009)

nice, i like ur stuff


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice collection!


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice collection you got there.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2010)

I love all your teals for the eyes!


----------

